# Maxxis DD or EXO+ for my mid fat emtb's rear tire?



## dugt (May 26, 2012)

Does the increased torque from the E add a lot of abuse to the rear tire sidewall? I use low assist settings that kick in a little more on steeper trails.For my 42 pound Trek Fuel EXe emtb, I'm trying to pick a rear tire. My favorite options are an Assegai Terra EXO+ or an DHR2 Terra DD. I think I would prefer the Assegai but some recommend the tougher DD sidewall for ebikes. This is partly because ebikes are heavier but mine isn't much heavier. My ebike with me on it weighs 212 pounds which is only 14 pounds, 7%, heavier than me on my manual bike. (I weigh 175 pounds geared up.)

The Assegai Terra isn't available in DD. My front tire is an Assegai Grip DD. For the front, I would have gotten EXO+ but the bike shop only had DD.

Thanks!


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

I like the 2.5wt dhf terra dd


----------



## Thustlewhumber (Nov 25, 2011)

i run full DH casing with an insert on my normal bike, the minimum I would do is EXO+ with an insert. Weight isnt an issue for an ebike, so go as sturdy as you can.


----------



## westadamsvets (Nov 9, 2010)

I suspect that braking would stress the tire more than acceleration under even the most wildly overpowered ebike. Perhaps in five years when we are all agonizing over antilock braking systems this line of thinking will be more germane?


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

I'd go DD for the support alone.


----------



## dugt (May 26, 2012)

I see mention of "Sturdy" and "Support" but I'm not sure what the benefit is since my ebike and I weigh only 7% =14 pounds more than my analog bike. If you mean for high G turns, I don't do that. I also don't jump or hit rocks like someone who is younger than 70 years old.


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

I'm sure EXO+ will be fine then. Even EXO would probably work.


----------



## McShred (Oct 4, 2021)

What do you ride?
How hard do you push it?
How have the tires held up on your regular bike?

IMO run a heavier casing on the ebike than the regular bike (also a stickier compound, but maxgrip wears so fast...). You have a motor so the weight is far less of a concern and the heavier casings are that much more puncture resistant.


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

I run EXO casing front/rear the sidewalls are as strong as EXO+ just don't have the added protection all the way around the tread, which personally never had an issue. I run 25-30 psi tho. DD seems like overkill maybe on full fat ebikes but given your bike and riding I wouldn't bother your adding weight at the worst place I'm sure you will feel it even w/motor. I rode my stock wheels/tires for a couple weeks before swapping to some nicer wheels/tubeless setup, shaved a couple lbs and definitely felt the diff.


----------



## dugt (May 26, 2012)

Thanks for the comments. I think EXO+ will be good enough for me. That is what I have on my older bike and I have never had a flat or any other problem with them or any other tire riding here for ten years.


----------



## OU812 (Sep 19, 2011)

I run EXO+ up front and the DD in the rear, I ride in severely rocky terrain though. I think if I were to run EXO+ front/rear I’d run an insert of some kind.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

I only considered DD for the rear since I was prematurely killing tires with plenty of tread left. I figured the extra cost of DD provided value in the long-term. I do run relatively high pressure, closer to 30 psi rear, but sometimes I don't keep up with the air leakage over time.

I tried Schwalbe SuperGravity and the first few rides on it felt akin to a combat boot, in contrast to a grippy trail running shoe (lighter-duty tire feel). It eventually broke in to feel like something I could ride full time without any complaints.

I only run an insert up front for the vibration damping (reduces my urge to death grip and drag brakes greatly) and ability to run under 20 psi. I tried running 20-23 psi in the rear (29x2.4) with insert, but found it put my rim at risk of damage. I believe the idea of running an insert to allow a lighter tire and lower pressure is not good advice for everyone, as I blame it for the 3 rims I busted in the past 3 years. A heavier casing without the insert saves me more weight and is easier to live with, regarding sealant upkeep, repairs, cleanup, and keeping it inflated (less clogging/resistance to pumping it up).

It's the terrain, the lines, and the speed I choose to ride that calls for the tougher tires, more than the 20 lbs of additional sprung weight of the emtb. Heck, my body weight dropped 20 lbs this year, it should be a wash. Though, more sprung weight makes the suspension work better in theory, especially when it's weight that's low to the ground.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

"Mid-fat"?


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

Full fat, mid fat, analog, acoustic, they are all freaking MB's in my book, except downcountry


<<<WTF is downcountry?


----------



## UPSed (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm 235 lbs combined weight and am running the EXO casing on my "down country" bike. Unless you're really charging chunky downhill trails, nothing more is necessary IMO.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

mikesee said:


> "Mid-fat"?


I think it's like a dickie do. You know when your belly hangs out more than your dickie do?


----------

